# why do some lingeries do it and others not?



## new_step_mum (Apr 29, 2013)

i'm addicted to lingerie but just curious why do some lingeries arouse me when i put them on and others do not? how does it work? i work with lace bras and silk panties. if i wear silk bras and lace panties it doesn't work.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

personal aesthetics

why do I like wearing dark blue and not orange?


----------



## new_step_mum (Apr 29, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> personal aesthetics
> 
> why do I like wearing dark blue and not orange?


do you mean when i see silky on my bottom in the mirror and lace on my top it makes me excited? i thought it might be the feel of them instead of the look :/ but i either way it sounds weird and i wish i could wear both garments in silk instead of a mixture


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, I think that's exactly what AR meant.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

no I'm saying you just have some sort of preference to that combo is all. Others may feel different
just like I like Blue over orange or like chocolate over vanilla. There's no reason why except to say that I just do


----------



## new_step_mum (Apr 29, 2013)

daffodilly said:


> Yes, I think that's exactly what AR meant.


oh i see so its the look of them that do it! interesting :scratchhead:


----------



## new_step_mum (Apr 29, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> no I'm saying you just have some sort of preference to that combo is all. Others may feel different
> just like I like Blue over orange or like chocolate over vanilla. There's no reason why except to say that I just do


ooooooooooh i see now. i wonder if i will ever change which i like and one day enjoy silk tops more. or lace on my bottom.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

It's an important subject, and reminds me of people who are aroused by manipulating others into responding. 

We need a prowler looking in the window or maybe the pool cleaner guy who is a competitive bodybuilder. Husband is away. The sixteen year old catches the wife in the act. So the sixteen year old gets his way in order to keep him quiet.


----------



## new_step_mum (Apr 29, 2013)

Wiserforit said:


> It's an important subject, and reminds me of people who are aroused by manipulating others into responding.
> 
> We need a prowler looking in the window or maybe the pool cleaner guy who is a competitive bodybuilder. Husband is away. The sixteen year old catches the wife in the act. So the sixteen year old gets his way in order to keep him quiet.


that's confuzing lol.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Maybe if you put up some pictures we could give better answers. Ha. Just kidding.

I think this is just one of those personal issues to which there may be no ansswer. It is awesome that you recognize it....make the most of it!!!!!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Wiserforit said:


> It's an important subject, and reminds me of people who are aroused by manipulating others into responding.
> 
> We need a prowler looking in the window or maybe the pool cleaner guy who is a competitive bodybuilder. Husband is away. The sixteen year old catches the wife in the act. So the sixteen year old gets his way in order to keep him quiet.


oooooowww. Not right. 

Just not right. :nono:


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Did you have a particularly steamy romp after that combination and now it's burned in your brain?


----------



## new_step_mum (Apr 29, 2013)

FemBot said:


> Did you have a particularly steamy romp after that combination and now it's burned in your brain?


just that lace bras made my nipples feel nice and silk panties make me w*t fast!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

All of your threads sound similar. Just saying.


----------

